# [A-25] Unic - Gorgonnash sucht!  (6/7 HM)



## Toppaz (11. April 2011)

Wir haben fertig! 7/7 Heroic, suchen wieder für Dragon Soul

In diesem Sinne: Recruitment open for all classes/specs!!! 

http://www.unic-guild.eu


Was ist Unic?

Unic ist eine erfahrene PvE High-Content Gilde.
Alle Mitglieder haben schon in diversen großen Instanzen Raiderfahrung gesammelt.
Es wird grossen Wert auf freundlichen Umgang in der Gilde, aber auch außerhalb gelegt.

Was suchen wir?

Wir suchen Spieler, die langfristig an Endgamecontent mit hoher Raidaktivität interessiert sind.
Ihr müsst Eure Klasse perfekt beherrschen und immer versuchen, das Beste aus ihr herauszuholen. Wir haben weder Zeit noch Lust, Euch Eure Klasse beizubringen. Euer Equip sollte auf T12-Niveau sein.
Erfolgreiches Raiden erfordert die Fähigkeit, mit Kritik umzugehen und Kritik umzusetzen sowie selbstständig und schnell auf unvorhergesehene Situationen zu reagieren.
Natürlich gehören Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit genauso dazu, wie die Bereitschaft, sich Zeit fürs Raiden zu nehmen. (Stichwort: Pots etc. farmen).
Ihr solltet also den Willen und auch das Können mitbringen, neue Raidencounter anzugehen und nicht schon beim 3. Wipe die Lust verlieren. Auch dann nicht, wenn ein Boss nicht gleich am ersten oder zweiten Abend liegt.
Zusätzlich benötigt ihr eine stabile Internetverbindung sowie einen raidfähigen Rechner mit TS und solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein.

Raidstatus:

Bastion of Twilight 5/5 Heroic - Erledigt
Blackwing Descent 6/6 Heroic - Erledigt
Throne of the Four Winds 2/2 Heroic - Erledigt
Glory of the Cataclysm Raider - Erledigt
Firelands 7/7 Normal - Erledigt
Firelands 7/7 Heroic - Erledigt

Raidzeiten

* Montag 19 - 23 Uhr
* Dienstag 19 - 23 Uhr
* Mittwoch 19 - 23 Uhr
* Donnerstag 19 - 23 Uhr
* Sonntag 19 - 23 Uhr

Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, könnt ihr euch auch ingame gerne an Shinbaru, Kreta oder Taman wenden, natürlich helfen Euch auch die anderen Raidmember gerne weiter. 
Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt? Dann schau doch einfach unserer Website vorbei, registrier Dich bei uns im Forum und schick Deine Bewerbung an Quenya oder Bullrak.


----------



## Toppaz (18. Juni 2011)

/update


----------



## Toppaz (19. Juni 2011)

/update


----------



## Toppaz (4. Juli 2011)

/update


----------



## Toppaz (5. Juli 2011)

/update


----------



## Toppaz (1. August 2011)

/update


----------

